# What were some of your signs a day or so before you went into labor?



## 1cre8tivgrl

This is my 3rd pregnancy and I'm 36 weeks today. My daughter came at 37 weeks after being in early labor with her for 4 days prior. I starting having this same thing happen to me last Weds and though it was it but so far nothing! Yesterday had my increased sense of smell return and I was a little emotional last night and very tired/achy this morning, had to take a 2 hr nap! Having lots of increased BHs too! Just wondering when its going to happen as every day I swear its the day, lol. 

What were some of your signs the day(s) leading up to?


----------



## Numero_uno

I had no signs what so ever until my waters exploded everywhere! Luckily I was at home! I expected some warning!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks hun...I had lots of warnings with my last pregnancy so I've been watching the signs, had pretty much all the pre-labor signs in the past 2 weeks but she's still not here. And the last few days nothing new at all going on so you've given me some hope! :hugs:


----------



## bumblebeexo

I felt a bit crampy, sore back.. But nothing that made me think labour was near! I had no clear-out, plug or anything.


----------



## Numero_uno

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Thanks hun...I had lots of warnings with my last pregnancy so I've been watching the signs, had pretty much all the pre-labor signs in the past 2 weeks but she's still not here. And the last few days nothing new at all going on so you've given me some hope! :hugs:

I thought I was going to go 2 weeks over, went for a sweep and was told cervix high up and still closed, the next day my waters went when I was 6 days overdue.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

bumblebeexo said:


> I felt a bit crampy, sore back.. But nothing that made me think labour was near! I had no clear-out, plug or anything.

Thanks! That was another question of mine...I had the clearout twice with my last pregnancy, can't remember too much from my 1st but have been really constipated in this one at the end. Good to know!! :)


----------



## dizz

An overwhelming urge to get the camera and camcorder charged and packed in my bag... two days later I went into premature labour (with camera and camcorder safely packed). In hindsight I think it was far too coincidental to not have had some instinct that something was going to happen.


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## babybirdangel

I had two days of braxton hicks all day long at 10 minutes apart. Then this last Monday my day started the same then they got closer and then they were 5-6 minutes apart. Then they slowly started hurting and turned into contractions.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I noticed nothing with my first. But the evening before i went into labour with my second, I felt 'funny', lots of BH and uncomfortable, couldnt sit still. If i get that again before i deliver this one, Ill pay more attention!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I had 4 days of intense BH that were roughly 10 minutes appart, in and out of the hospital 3 times with false labor then on that 4th day real labor started. I got excited around 35 weeks with this baby as I saw a familiar pattern but it didn't end the same way. I am still very much pregnant and I've had all the pre-labor signs in the last 3 weeks! I wish I could say she wouldn't keep me waiting much longer.


----------



## dvc2012

I went into labor around 1 in the morning. That night when I went to bed, I didn't have any signs. The only thing I remember is saying "I don't feel so good" and my fiance asked me if I wanted him to take me to the hospital. I said no, that's ridiculous and laid down. A few hours later, we were on our way to the hospital with contractions less than 5 minutes apart.

I was 39+4. Up until that point, I thought for sure that he was going to be late. I didn't lose my mucous plug, I didn't have a bloody show, my waters didn't break, and I wasn't dilated.


----------



## CatandKitten

The day before I cleaned my house like crazy and pooed about seven times. Later than evening I started feeling a little achy in the belly. I woke up the next morning having contractions.


----------



## Cabbage

I have read up on this on other forums as well and there is one symptom that has been mentioned time and time again and it is that people felt "odd" or "funny" in the lead up to spontaneous labour. I would really like to know more about this feeling... could anyone who has experienced this expand on how you felt? Was it a physical or mental funny feeling or both and could you possibly try to explain it further? Just curious!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cabbage said:


> I have read up on this on other forums as well and there is one symptom that has been mentioned time and time again and it is that people felt "odd" or "funny" in the lead up to spontaneous labour. I would really like to know more about this feeling... could anyone who has experienced this expand on how you felt? Was it a physical or mental funny feeling or both and could you possibly try to explain it further? Just curious!

I felt this with my daughter, you just feel sick like you are coming down with the flu or something. You feel off.


----------



## gk1701

I cleaned the fridge, went to bed and woke up at 4 am to blood show and leaking waters. Contractions didn't start until 8 pm that night. Other than that I had no signs what so ever.


----------



## flashy09

Lost my plug sunday night, monday morning had the bloody show and was very wet...thought my water was leaking, but it wasn't. That night, well early Tuesday morning, I started having contractions.


----------



## Seity

No sign at all. Felt fantastic, still constipated, no bloody show, no waters breaking, never once felt the need to clean or organize. Just woke up in early labor at 38+3 and had him later that day. I thought it was maybe BH in the morning because I never experienced any that I noticed, but they didn't go away, so I went to the hospital and it was the real deal.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I get a cold, i have a clear out, then bh start keeping me up through the night.


----------



## SophiaEli

No signs at all :wacko: just woke up in the middle of the night (~2:30 am) as felt a bit wet (half of my waters exploded).
I expected it to happen a few days earlier - just could not wait any longer, or later but not at that date (my due date) as they say that 1st babies are usually born after the DD...


----------



## Leids

I really didn't have any signs that were out of the ordinary except for one. My stomach was 'twitching' the entire day before I went into labor. It was really strange. You could visibly see it twitching!


----------



## lucy_lu10

Mine were both quite different. With #1, my waters broke in bed and I'd had no indications before that. With #2, we'd all gone for a walk in the evening and I felt more tired than normal and my stomach felt extremely heavy and full. Sure enough a few hours later, waters began trickling and contractions started.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Have not had signs the day before labor started with either boy.


----------



## Bay

With my first it was increased bm, like every 4 hours and diarrhea (sorry if tmi).

With this one, it was increased bm (4 in 24hrs ) a coupke of days before, plus period cramping. Then the morning before, i had a smear of blood.

Good luck!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Days leading up to the Labour I had more pressure in my groin the feeling that baby would drop out any second. I started getting little niggle pains in my stomachs 3 Days before which I thought was the start but then it stopped. Then 2nd night before I lost my plug and the morning after I lost plug I was getting pains but wernt lasting long enough and quite far apart so went to bed that night and in the middle of the night got more painful then stopped. Woke up that morning with no pain till around 10am they started and was coming every 3 mins and very consistent then started coming closer together and more painful. I didn't really have many signs really.


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I had no signs at all. I woke up in the morning with a few niggles that gradually got stronger and he was born by the early afternoon.


----------



## gemmaplustwo

No signs at all with my 1st, and i was induced 12 days late, no signs with my second, just woke the morning having contractions (my waters didnt go naturally with either)

This little lady though is playing mind games lol, i lost a bloody discharge friday, then since monday each night iv been getting period type pains, that turn into proper contractions, then just stop :dohh: 
Iv had incresed bm today (4times so far) and have been constipated up until now, i also had a big burst of energy so went on a long walk...now im exhausted lol so gonna take it easy...i just hope my body stops playing games!!


----------



## roseyblossom

I remember getting the urge to clean the kitchen mopping hovering tidying everything getting organised. Then I re checked and packed my hospital bag. Saying that on Sunday I had mild period pains while reading a book I was smirking to myself thinking this is it I can handle this pain etc lots of BH then Monday it all disappeared. Tuesday it started again this time they were painful but contractions were all over the place kept getting further apart if I was relaxing or lying down so DH got me to keep walking squatting rotating my hips etc needless to say contractions got stronger and closer together long story short I had DS early morning on Wednesday. Wonder what it'll be like this time.


----------



## missvikki

I had been for a long walk the day before my due date and I found it a lot harder than normal. I had to stop a lot but I didn't really know why if that makes sense. I knew it was my due date but I had had no signs. That night in bed I wasn't in any pain but I couldn't get comfy. I went to the toilet and had a 'show' told my OH because I was so excited then 2 minutes later my waters started to trickle. 

So no obvious signs really - just a feeling of something not being right! 
Although I was convinved for the last 3 weeks that everyday 'this is it!' when it really was just wishful thinking.


----------



## teal

I had absolutely no signs until my waters broke. 30 seconds later I had my first contraction. Less than 7 hours later my baby was born xx.


----------

